# IMPORTANT question



## The91Bravo (Feb 8, 2008)

I am fixin to go shooting with my father in laws guns that he left me, and I have an urgent question.

If a 12 ga shotgun (older about 20 years or so) has a choke that is fixed on the end of the barrel, can I fire slugs through this weapon???

I have turned it all the way out to 'caliber' but it is a little loose and I dont want it to choke during fire, 

will the wep burst with slugs if the choke closes some???

waiting for a response,, thanks


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that choke system. 

I fire rifled slugs through an "improved cylinder" choke all the time out of my Benelli M1 Super 90. 

Don't know about that choke though.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 8, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'm not familiar with that choke system.
> 
> I fire rifled slugs through an "improved cylinder" choke all the time out of my Benelli M1 Super 90.
> 
> Don't know about that choke though.



it does have a mark on it that i can rotate to 'imp chk'  so I am hoping that inp chk or cyl are good to go..

prolly stick with 00buck today


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 8, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> it does have a mark on it that i can rotate to 'imp chk'  so I am hoping that inp chk or cyl are good to go..
> 
> prolly stick with 00buck today



Ok, now I gotcha. If you rotate it to "Improved cylinder" then rifled slugs should be fine. 

Also, I don't fire OO Buck with any choke other than "Improved Cylinder"

Is this a pump gun ?? or break down ?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have never fired a slug while I had a choke on any shotgun. I was always told by family and friends that it was a big no-no. I just took for what they said and never questioned why...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 8, 2008)

It had no problem with the 00 buck that I ran through it, and it shoots like a dream.

Thanks for the quick replies, 82, I knew I could count on you .  

Steve


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 8, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> It had no problem with the 00 buck that I ran through it, and it shoots like a dream.
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies, 82, I knew I could count on you .
> 
> Steve



Good deal !!!!

Your a lucky man to have inherited those blasters.  I'm envious.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 8, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I have never fired a slug while I had a choke on any shotgun. I was always told by family and friends that it was a big no-no. I just took for what they said and never questioned why...



Most "tactical" pump guns are smooth bore, but with the "Improved cylinder" they run just fine and hold a tighter pattern within 25 meters.


----------



## rangerpsych (Feb 9, 2008)

slug + choke = mushroom barrel  don't do it

slugs are 12G diameter and if you shoot one with a choke you're trying to force a 12g diameter piece of lead through a narrower than 12g aperature... with pressure behind it.

Don't do it


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 9, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> slug + choke = mushroom barrel  don't do it
> 
> slugs are 12G diameter and if you shoot one with a choke you're trying to force a 12g diameter piece of lead through a narrower than 12g aperature... with pressure behind it.
> 
> Don't do it



Sorry, but I'm gonna have to step on your toes a bit here. 

12 G shotguns can be fired with a rifled slug with the use of the "IC" or "CB" choke. In fact that is why they rec' those chokes for non rifled slug barrels, such as the Benelli M2, M3 and M4 and Nova Pump. 

I don't see any difference with any other 12 G shot gun unless the manufacturer states differently. 

I've fired hundred of rifled slugs through the Benelli with the "Improved Cylinder" choke.  This was after Benelli reps told me to use that specific choke for rifled slugs. 

If you used a "full choke" then yes, you've got a mushroom barrel, hence the reason "IC" and "CB" chokes are rec' and used for rifled slugs.

EDIT TO ADD: The slug it's self is not a 12 Gauge diameter.


----------

